# Stoke Police



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eY3ixsFGsw


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

just got some nachos... pretty stoked.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Dude! DUDE! Can I have some nachos too, dude??? FUCK YEAH!!!!

Ow, my sternum....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

America's Finest News Source covering the issues with hard hitting commentary once again.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Dude! Stoked to see them use the word Za, only like the 2nd place I have seen. Makes me hungry though. Someone at the Onion is a Scrabble fan though.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Too Funny!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Being stoked is legal in CO.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

That is too damn funny!!! The dangers of euphoric highs!


----------

